# good office wg stories



## 321eerytg

I am a big fan of stories about weight gain in the corporate/office setting. It would be great if anyone has some of these stories to recommend for me and anyone else! thanks


----------



## Coop

The Waterfall by Joel
The New Hire by Jake JMJ
Computer Gain by Jake JMJ
Attatude Adjustment by AtlasD
Today is my first day of Work Series
VL by Expander Jack
The Office Girls Revisited by Expander Jack


----------



## 321eerytg

where can I find the expander jack ones?


----------



## hap helium

There's another good office weight gain story by Joel on the first page of the Multi-part weight gain stories section called Growing into the Office


----------



## Imp

There's also What I'd Like to Say... by StrugglingWriter.


----------



## mollycoddles

Corporate Chubbies by Samster is another great one.


----------



## maltesefalcon

You could try my story_ Going Globa_l posted on this site.


----------



## mollycoddles

Does anyone know where one can find 'Office Girls Revisited?' I can't find it posted on this site.

Same for 'Going Global,' actually!


----------



## maltesefalcon

Here's my Going Global

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29264

I think it was only the 2nd story In ever wrote


----------



## Crinos

Coop said:


> The Waterfall by Joel
> The New Hire by Jake JMJ
> Computer Gain by Jake JMJ
> Attatude Adjustment by AtlasD
> Today is my first day of Work Series
> VL by Expander Jack
> The Office Girls Revisited by Expander Jack



Could we have some links to these stories please?


----------



## skinnie minnie

I know you are going to think I'm a total moron, but I can't figure out how to search for these stories. Help?


----------



## Britt Reid

I do not regard you (nor for hat matter most anyone) as a moron, but will try to help with a tutorial. Search operations can be mystifying at first. 

First thing you need to know - there are two separate places to search: the Forum Weight Related fiction library (post 2005) and the Weight Room Weight Gain Stories library (2005). They are two different collections although some stories are in both.
 
Second, to search the entire forum library you need to follow the following routine:

1. *Access the "Sub forums: Library" bar. *There is a search button with a down arrow labeled "search this forum" on the far right side of this bar You do NOT want either the Dimensions "search" with the downward pointing arrow on the main option bar or the search box in any of the library sub-forums. These options are respectively too broad or too restricted. 

2. *Click on the "search this forim" down arrow and enter in the resulting search box a unique key* - i.e. "Expander" and click on the "go" button. In this example you should get nine potemtial references. The third of these is Voluptuous Ladies" by Expander Jack

3. *Be aware that the search key must be at least four contiguous alphanumeric characters *and should be as unique as possible.

Third, for the Weight Room library 

1. *Click on "Ye Olde Library" on the top menu bar*, then select "weight room" (third link from left at top on the resulting screen) followed by "weight gain stories" (top of link list on the left side)

2. *The resulting collection has its own Google based search engine* which uses standard Google conventions. Be sure that the "Dimensons Libraery" button rather than "Web" button is marked. " Here the search key "expander" results in only one story.​I hope this mini-tutorial helps!


----------



## zachi

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/secretadmirer.html


----------



## vagosmoust

could someone help me find this office girls story?


----------



## Fiji

If an assistant covertly fattening her new boss is your cup of tea, try Executive Perks in New Additions.


----------



## azerty

Fiji said:


> If an assistant covertly fattening her new boss is your cup of tea, try Executive Perks in New Additions.



It is such a good story, like all yours in fact.


----------



## vagosmoust

i will thanks!


----------

